# Howatt Bow Find and Questions



## mratherjr (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello. I am new to the forum. I am trying to help my father with more information on some bows he purchased at a local antique store. They are two Howatt bows in great condition.

1. A Bandito--Numbers 4928 AMO-58 [email protected] It has a light colored wood and a brown fiberglass.

2. A Coronado--Numbers HO 4951 AMO-60 [email protected] Darker wood with a loose grain.

He wants to know the years these bows were made, or where to ask for that information? Is it possible to buy replacement logo stickers (the originals are worn down)?

Is there anyone out there or any sites I can get this info from?

Thanks!


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been able to find some historical information for my Howatt Hunters and Super Diablos on TRADTALK.
http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/logi...1396-29dd07df4370500a57d1d81afa2251c619edf1dd
Hope this helps.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Howetts*

You can try to contact Martin Archery in walla Walla, Wa. to see if they can help on infromation as they are the MFG. Hope this helps


----------

